# What rom do you use



## xl9000 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Which rom do you use*​
*ROM*

Liquid Smooth ICS321.43%Liquid Smooth v3 gingerbread00.00%Liquid smooth thunderbread00.00%Stock00.00%Das Bamf Forever00.00%Das Bamf skyraider17.14%Das Bamf ICS leak00.00%THundershed535.71%ODJDuBDeprivatioN00.00%Twisted Sense00.00%Lightning ROM17.14%MikRunny00.00%Happy Trails17.14%Gingeritis 3d00.00%Thunderstick00.00%CleanROm00.00%Shifts3ns317.14%CM7214.29%Killasense00.00%


----------



## xl9000 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey I was just wondering what ROM you guys are running on ur Tbolt. Recently rooted and decided to flash liquid's ics which was decent but had a few issues here and there. decided to use liquid 3.2 which is AMAZINGLY smooth but wondering if their some other good such as das bamf. If you don't mind at least vote ive tried to put in the most popular roms


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

xl9000 said:


> Hey I was just wondering what ROM you guys are running on ur Tbolt. Recently rooted and decided to flash liquid's ics which was decent but had a few issues here and there. decided to use liquid 3.2 which is AMAZINGLY smooth but wondering if their some other good such as das bamf


I usually jump back and forth from Thundershed 1.6 and Skyraider 1.3. with 2.11.605.9 radio on all. And both roms can be found in the development section here.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I agree with heath word-for-word. I use both of the roms he mentioned, as well as jdubdeprivation (also available in the thunderbolt development section here) and only the 605.9 radios.


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

I sorta agree with Heath and QuickDraw... I use Thundershed 1.6 as my daily driver (using Zoom 1.1 kernel and the .9 radio). While I understand SkyRaider is the best Sense-based GB ROM, I just like how Tshed works. I tried NuSense (the Sense-based ICS ROM) with the .19 radio but I found the few advantages of ICS (neat looking, better sounding audio) weren't worth the risk of problems. I may try another ROM (I keep hearing SFK's CM7 ROM is very good) but I really like Tshed and will probably stay with it for the duration.

I understand Liquid Smooth is really good and I may try it some day.

btw, I didn't know if you wanted me to vote Tshed as a CM7 based ROM or as "other."


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

sfk's cm7 is based on tshed 1.6
stripped to back to basic with cm7 version of adw launcher

and Imosayen 6.2.1 kernel baked in

liquid smooth is an extremely customized cm7 with IMO kernel baked in and heavily themed ultra smooth rom

I always end up back on sfk eventually lol but I'm on tshed 1.6 right now lol

personally if I use a sense rom I'd either run deprivation or happy trails v4

leaning towards Happy Trails for my DD the Ziggy kernel that's baked is is the best sense kernel I've ever used its the smoothest feeling rom you can run without any over clock at all only thing missing is "sound recorder "from the system apps folder lol but really how often do you need to record your voice

also quickdraw do you happen to have this particular Ziggy kernel in flashable zip? I can only find the newer versions and they have interactivex removed









"Ziggy kernel 091311 "

Akatsuki


----------



## xl9000 (Nov 30, 2012)

Nomad1600 said:


> I sorta agree with Heath and QuickDraw... I use Thundershed 1.6 as my daily driver (using Zoom 1.1 kernel and the .9 radio). While I understand SkyRaider is the best Sense-based GB ROM, I just like how Tshed works. I tried NuSense (the Sense-based ICS ROM) with the .19 radio but I found the few advantages of ICS (neat looking, better sounding audio) weren't worth the risk of problems. I may try another ROM (I keep hearing SFK's CM7 ROM is very good) but I really like Tshed and will probably stay with it for the duration.
> 
> I understand Liquid Smooth is really good and I may try it some day.
> 
> btw, I didn't know if you wanted me to vote Tshed as a CM7 based ROM or as "other."


Well thanks for the replies yeah i just joined rootzwiki but shows how much of a noob i am. will update


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

xl9000 said:


> Well thanks for the replies yeah i just joined rootzwiki but shows how much of a noob i am. will update


No worries... we are all noobs at everything at some point. And I am still a noob, even after flashing onto my fourth ROM (SOAB, TS, NuSense, and back now to TS). The good news: folks here are very smart and extremely helpful, the rooted phone works way better than stock, and there is little you can do to mess it up that can't be fixed fairly easily, so continue to ask questions and try things out.

Note that everyone's phones are a bit different and so the ROMs (and kernels and radios) may work different on your Thunderbolt than they do on mine or anyone else's. So while you can get a pretty good feel for how it will work by asking others, you really won't know for sure until you actually download/flash it yourself. Plus, a good deal of "... the best ROM is... " is based on personal preferences. You'll find the "what is the best (or most stable) ROM is probably the most common question on this and similar (XDA, Fandroids, etc) boards. So make sure to use the search function and also look at Developer threads where you will find the OP that contains the downloadable ROM (and sometimes kernels and radios) and important instructions that will need to be followed exactly. And if you read through the complete thread you will also gain a really good history of how it works, what worked and didn't worked, and other really useful (and interesting) info about the ROM you are interested in. Some of the older ROMs (like Thundershed and SOAB) may not have active development (and the developer may have moved on to new projects, newer phones) and newly developed ROMS (especially those based on the ICS leak) may have very active threads, but some of the older ROMS may simply work better on your phone.

So grab a cold or warm beverage of choice, do some research, ask a few questions to fill in the gaps, and have fun with making your phone work the best it can.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I've tried just about everything, but I always come home to Thundershed + leankernel.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Everyone's a noob when they first root. After you've run a rooted device for a while, and been through the troubleshooting of some issues though, there will be others that will know less than you and will be able to benefit from your knowledge in the forums...


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I was never a noob, I sprang fully formed from the forehead of the Android community like goddamn Athena


----------



## xl9000 (Nov 30, 2012)

So it seems everyone either uses thundershedv1.6 or Zeus skyraider. Skyraider looks like a good sense ROm but DAs bamf website isn't working so could anyone report battery life as for thundershed what's the advantage of it the liquid smooth 3 or CM7. ALSO REPORT KERNEL THANKS


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

DeReaper said:


> also quickdraw do you happen to have this particular Ziggy kernel in flashable zip? I can only find the newer versions and they have interactivex removed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree about happy trails, great rom. haven't run it in a while, but still have v3 and v4 on my SD. I don't have the kernel you mentioned in a flashable zip (i have 10-29-11 and 11-05-11), but you could try ziggy's website to see if there is still a download for that beta...

http://www.ziggy471.com/


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm on Zeus with Imo's kernel. Everything works flawlessly and the battery lasts all day with moderate use.

For AOSP I prefer Liquid 3.2 to TShed. It's blazing fast and also has great battery life.

Twisted's mashup is the best ICS rom but it still has the same data drop issues and no video recording as others.

Yes I still rock the Thunderbolt. You gotta problem with that?


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

not available lol ill just make a zip and see if it flashes









Akatsuki


----------



## xl9000 (Nov 30, 2012)

frellingfrakker said:


> I'm on Zeus with Imo's kernel. Everything works flawlessly and the battery lasts all day with moderate use.
> 
> For AOSP I prefer Liquid 3.2 to TShed. It's blazing fast and also has great battery life.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm going to flash skyraider 1.3 tonight. looked all over rootzwiki and a lot of people stand by it. im just debating which kernel to use. as for liquid 3.2 while it was buttery smooth there were a few big issues like my phone would just randomly hang and i would have to lock my phone and unlock to again to get it to work again also i haven't had any luck with themes got slow performance with one and another I tried to get through the goodies menu but it caused my status bar to FC which I had to eventually reflash the entire rom and resetup everything. that about sums up my experience with Liquid Smooth 3.2

UPDATE: Flashed skyraider 1.3 and I like it so far pretty nice to be back on sense after only using aosp anyways i can't figure out how to get the quick settings in the notifications bar.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

xl9000 said:


> Yeah I'm going to flash skyraider 1.3 tonight. looked all over rootzwiki and a lot of people stand by it. im just debating which kernel to use


Ziggy's 11-05-11 kernel is a good one, but the default kernel works well and is great on battery (it's stock and can't be overclocked though). It's also worth noting that skyraider has tweaks in the ramdisk, so flashing a non-stock kernel, or a kernel not compiled using the anykernel method, may break wifi, bluetooth, etc. In the OP of the skyraider thread, ihtfp69 explains which kernels will work well with his rom...


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

No Shifts3ns3 option?


----------



## xl9000 (Nov 30, 2012)

xl9000 said:


> Yeah I'm going to flash skyraider 1.3 tonight. looked all over rootzwiki and a lot of people stand by it. im just debating which kernel to use. as for liquid 3.2 while it was buttery smooth there were a few big issues like my phone would just randomly hang and i would have to lock my phone and unlock to again to get it to work again also i haven't had any luck with themes got slow performance with one and another I tried to get through the goodies menu but it caused my status bar to FC which I had to eventually reflash the entire rom and resetup everything. that about sums up my experience with Liquid Smooth 3.2
> 
> UPDATE: Flashed skyraider 1.3 and I like it so far pretty nice to be back on sense after only using aosp anyways i can't figure out how to get the quick settings in the notifications bar.


 ok ive been using skyraider and while it is a nice rom it does have an annoying bug whhere my top half of touch screen and bottom buttons don't work. honestly i really don't care for sense it just bogs down the phone and im considering aosp again. ive heard good things about sfk's cm7 and thundershed.


----------



## jld (Mar 17, 2012)

i use sfk's 1.3. i love Tshed though, but since I was coming from ICS I figured I might as well try something different and slightly newer.


----------



## xl9000 (Nov 30, 2012)

jld said:


> i use sfk's 1.3. i love Tshed though, but since I was coming from ICS I figured I might as well try something different and slightly newer.


what would you say are the major differences between sfk cm7 and thundershed.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

xl9000 said:


> what would you say are the major differences between sfk cm7 and thundershed.


I get better battery life on Sfk cm7 than thundershed. You just have to install the AGPS patch on SFk cm7, its not baked in like tshed 1.6

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xl9000 (Nov 30, 2012)

where can i find the md5 for sfks cm7 i cant seem to find them on the original topic


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

xl9000 said:


> where can i find the md5 for sfks cm7 i cant seem to find them on the original topic


there's really no need to MD5 hash a rom .zip. when you flash your downloaded copy of the rom, it'll either install, boot up, and run fine, or it won't (if, for instance, your rom download is corrupt or incomplete).

radios are really the only files for the bolt that MUST be hashed before installation, as installing corrupt or incomplete radios involves with the risk of potentially causing an unrecoverable hard brickon your bolt...


----------



## xl9000 (Nov 30, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> there's really no need to MD5 hash a rom .zip. when you flash your downloaded copy of the rom, it'll either install, boot up, and run fine, or it won't (if, for instance, your rom download is corrupt or incomplete).
> 
> radios are really the only files for the bolt that MUST be hashed before installation, as installing corrupt or incomplete radios involves with the risk of potentially causing an unrecoverable hard brickon your bolt...


thanks a lot yeah i got impatient anyways so I flashed but thanks for the tip but just need to put it out there that I think this is probably the best ROM for the tbolt. haven't tested battery life but ive heard its good everything else is perfect. its fast, smooth, and it works without any annoying bugs. also for some reason I get better cell reception. Its a shame that sfk left thunderbolt development cause this is really my fav ROM. Also thanks to all you guys who responded to my topic and helped me out. Without rootzwiki i wouldn't of ever known about this ROM.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

xl9000 said:


> thanks a lot yeah i got impatient anyways so I flashed but thanks for the tip but just need to put it out there that I think this is probably the best ROM for the tbolt. haven't tested battery life but ive heard its good everything else is perfect. its fast, smooth, and it works without any annoying bugs. also for some reason I get better cell reception. Its a shame that sfk left thunderbolt development cause this is really my fav ROM. Also thanks to all you guys who responded to my topic and helped me out. Without rootzwiki i wouldn't of ever known about this ROM.


Yes I agree its an awesome rom and yes battery life is great. All you need now on this rom is the AGPS patch ~~> http://db.tt/kdCiVt8N. Just reboot in recovery click mount system, then flash this patch, reboot, and you'll get a better lock on GPS ;-)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

if you flash the thundershed gapps it installs the agps patch









also anyone wanna try this test kernel zip i just made ? its the baked in kernel for Happy Trails would appreciate a test 

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1150326/zztest-MECHA-GB-091311-test.zip

at worst it will simply not boot past the htc logo lol


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

DeReaper said:


> if you flash the thundershed gapps it installs the agps patch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll download now, flash when i get home, and report back.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

DeReaper said:


> if you flash the thundershed gapps it installs the agps patch
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Works fine. Tested on skyraider 1.3. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

no problem









Shinra Tensei!


----------

